# Roadmaster luxury liner tank



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 29, 2022)

Looks like it’s been repainted.no dents few scratches. Horn not tested. Sold as is (no returns) 26” tank


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 30, 2022)

Is that repainted?


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 30, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Is that repainted?



Yea it’s on the description


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 2, 2022)

$60


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 2, 2022)

thanks for the start ND


----------



## Dra (Dec 2, 2022)

$88 if you have the screws that will help with the bidding


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Dec 2, 2022)

Dra said:


> $88 if you have the screws that will help with the bidding



sorry no screws ND


----------

